# Blending Knockdown Texture



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Doing a DW replacement job today where some water lines broke. 

Gonna have to match the existing knockdown texture.

Any advice on blending the new and old?


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

make sure you sand the edges really good and if you can get a knockdown squeegee it will help


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Feather the knockdown out at least 3' to 4' from the repaired area. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Like the others posts said: Blending is the key. I use hot mud and bust it out about 8-10 inches around the repair. I sponge the mud out towards edges as it is almost fully set. Keep sponging until the old knockdown is popping through the mud on the last 4-5 inches all around. Keep an eye for any ridges or mud build ups that will show edging................ Just keep feathering!

Spraying: I use anything from a fart-gun to a air compressor fed hopper depending on the repair size. The biggest mistake most repair guys often do is to spray the knock down too light (thin) and have a thinner nugget pattern than the original spray pattern. Then they think they need another coat........and that is almost death. I always spray to make my mistake on more depth as I can always come back and lightly scuff the nuggets to the original depth. Knockdown is never the same from house to house when it comes to depth, and texture.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

D.E.P.S. said:


> Blending is the key. I use hot mud and bust it out about 8-10 inches around the repair. I sponge the mud out towards edges as it is almost fully set. Keep sponging until the old knockdown is popping through the mud on the last 4-5 inches all around. Keep an eye for any ridges or mud build ups that will show edging................ Just keep feathering!


This is the most important part, IMHO. No matter how well you match the spray, if you don't pay lots of attention to this step, it will look terrible.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Not to steal the topic, but I have to do a knock-down tomorrow, and doing the entire ceiling area of 117 sq. ft.. Done some in the past without issues to big. But a spray is out for us, don't do enough. We have always rolled the mud on with a paint roller. My question is, and I know it is hard to be sure of what, BUT what size nap roller do most of ya use?? I do have some flex in the texture for it is not beside another in the area, just close. Thanks


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave in Pa said:


> Not to steal the topic, but I have to do a knock-down tomorrow, and doing the entire ceiling area of 117 sq. ft.. Done some in the past without issues to big. But a spray is out for us, don't do enough. We have always rolled the mud on with a paint roller. My question is, and I know it is hard to be sure of what, BUT what size nap roller do most of ya use?? I do have some flex in the texture for it is not beside another in the area, just close. Thanks


Skip trowel it! :thumbup:


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks, BUT!! that is not the look we want or need? MY bad! What it is, what we call a knock-down in the area with about 30 coats of paint!!!! There is the variables, low spots, high spots, BUT no sharp edges to say??? Hard to explain! No camera to shot with, and my phone is a old as me! Sorry I have no more info than that,, I need to get a smart phone, then go back to learning how to us it!


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

This is a problem in the drywall industry. Each geographical location seems to have thier own terminology as to what different textures are called.

Any texture applied with a roller will not give you a knock down pattern, at least in my neck of the woods. It will give you some kind of pattern, but I wouldn't know what to call it.

Here is a pic of knockdown that I shoot.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Paul, how do you get to skip and not skim a large area? Is it a dry mud, or some wrist action applying?

Nice look! I'm gonna have to try that:thumbsup:


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Dave in Pa said:


> Thanks, BUT!! that is not the look we want or need? MY bad! What it is, what we call a knock-down in the area with about 30 coats of paint!!!! There is the variables, low spots, high spots, BUT no sharp edges to say??? Hard to explain! No camera to shot with, and my phone is a old as me! Sorry I have no more info than that,, I need to get a smart phone, then go back to learning how to us it!


Post a pic when you get a chance. I'd like to see what you are trying to do. I like picking up on new things.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Man this is going to be tough, but I agree! The texture, if I can give more info, has the look like the pictures above, BUT with-out the "edges to say?" the high spots and low spots seem to flow, sort-a like a BUT not, like a pebble look?? There is no "EDGES" to say to catch a finger nail on them?? I know, and I am not F&@%in with you guys! It looks like I need a camera! BUT thanks for the info and assistants! 
Dave


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

D.E.P.S. I sent you a PM let me know! 
dave in pa


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> Hey Paul, how do you get to skip and not skim a large area? Is it a dry mud, or some wrist action applying?
> 
> Nice look! I'm gonna have to try that:thumbsup:


Thank you. :thumbsup:
Here's a little article I put together recently: How to apply a skip trowel texture 

Have fun skip troweling!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

My arm hurts watching that video.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

D.E.P.S. said:


> This is a problem in the drywall industry. Each geographical location seems to have thier own terminology as to what different textures are called.
> 
> Any texture applied with a roller will not give you a knock down pattern, at least in my neck of the woods. It will give you some kind of pattern, but I wouldn't know what to call it.


True and false.

You can roll thinned mud with thick nap roller and then knock it down.

I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Big Shoe said:


> True and false.
> 
> You can roll thinned mud with thick nap roller and then knock it down.
> 
> I'll try to post pics later.



Thanks..... looking forward to seeing them. I have been looking around online and have not found much on it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry, no pics yet. The rolled k/d is on second floor of my home. Was matching existing text. Something I had never seen before. I called it "stomp knockdown". 

Been staying away from stairs due to knee replacement. Will get them ASAP. (Gone for weekend camping).


----------

